# CHRISTIAN  Bowhunters final shoot of the year and ACE AWARD shoot 8/17



## p&y finally (Aug 7, 2013)

Our final shoot will be next Saturday as well as the anual "ACE AWARD" shoot.
Were adding a little something extra this year to the ACE AWARD!!! 
In addition to the winners getting their names on the "trophy of fame" thats displayed at Ace Hardware in Social Circle, they will also get a belt buckle! 

The 3-D shoot will be the standard set-up with all normal classes/normal equipment. 

The ACE AWARD shoot will consist of 5 arrows from 20yd, 5 from 30yd and 5 from 40yds. at a 3-D target for mens & seniors class. Women and youth will shoot 5 from 20yd, 5 from 25yd & 5 from 30yd. The ACE AWARD shoot is HUNTING EQUIPMENT only (12" or less stabalizer, screw in points and fixed pins or mover behind the riser)

You can shoot either or both shoots. Theres some folks going to be trying hard to defend their title on that trophy so come on out with you hunting set-up and lets get some new names on that trophy.

www.cbg.faithweb.com for directions or info


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll be there with the hunting rig. Gotta hot date with a movie star Sept 14th so I'm shooting it from now on out. 
I've never seen that trophy but it should say Bowanna somewhere on it.


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Can I shoot Friday Afternoon? Ive got awanas training Saturday.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 8, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I'll be there with the hunting rig. Gotta hot date with a movie star Sept 14th so I'm shooting it from now on out.
> I've never seen that trophy but it should say Bowanna somewhere on it.



Its ok to have high hopes.but I wouldn't set em too high.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 8, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I'll be there with the hunting rig. Gotta hot date with a movie star Sept 14th so I'm shooting it from now on out.
> I've never seen that trophy but it should say Bowanna somewhere on it.



Lucky for u they have a seniors class


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 8, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I'll be there with the hunting rig. Gotta hot date with a movie star Sept 14th so I'm shooting it from now on out.
> I've never seen that trophy but it should say Bowanna somewhere on it.



Bowanna, it is in fact engraved with your name on the plate. Will it be 2 in a row?


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 8, 2013)

Robbie101 said:


> Can I shoot Friday Afternoon? Ive got awanas training Saturday.



Wish I could say yes Robbie but were not allowed to shoot at Starrsville except on the days we already have set-up with the manager.
Come shoot a speed round Saturday when ya'll break for lunch


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 8, 2013)

3darcher said:


> Bowanna, it is in fact engraved with your name on the plate. Will it be 2 in a row?



Its on !


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 9, 2013)

p&y finally said:


> Wish I could say yes Robbie but were not allowed to shoot at Starrsville except on the days we already have set-up with the manager.
> Come shoot a speed round Saturday when ya'll break for lunch



Can't. We will be out of town.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 9, 2013)

ttt......


----------



## revdmg (Aug 10, 2013)

Let's make this shoot the best one of the year! Should be a blast getting ready for the season opener on Sept. 14th.. Good luck to all!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 11, 2013)

bump it up for the cbg'ers.  i'll be there, I can't so worse than today.....on second thought....lol!!


----------



## fulltime (Aug 12, 2013)

oldgeez..... I been shooting a little and got me 6 new arrows


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 12, 2013)

i'm skert!!, but i'm comin, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 13, 2013)

TTT
I'm bringing my hunting rig from here on out. Don't be skert. Well' maybe you ought to be skert.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 13, 2013)

If we want new kills we need to show up in force.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 14, 2013)

3darcher said:


> Bowanna, it is in fact engraved with your name on the plate. Will it be 2 in a row?



What are you trying to say ? 

Y'all don't want to miss thisun. New shooters shoot free too.


----------



## fulltime (Aug 15, 2013)

Range is set. I hope to see all Saturday


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2013)

They may be setting up now but they'll be bowing to the master before I leave.    ....I hope ?


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2013)

Tomorrow's the big day. Y'all come on out and get in some practice before deer season opens.


----------



## fulltime (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Lee. see you there.


----------



## tritontravis (Aug 16, 2013)

I am new to 3d and was wanting to know where this shoot was going to be at.
   Thanks
         Travis


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/ love new comers.  we'll help you any way we can  look under directions


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heck yeah Travis, come on down to Covington and bring some friends.


----------



## tritontravis (Aug 16, 2013)

Heck yeah sounds good we will see y'all in the morning


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

The weather channel's map has the rain coming but the future map has almost all of it going east.  I'm headed that way !


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 17, 2013)

even the future map shows rain starting at 12:30...good luck, bowanna.......and all the rain darers.  it's too far and too much gas to get soaked.  shoot 'em up, brave souls


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

CBG had a great range set up. It had some of everything.  Y'all missed out. 
It drizzled almost the whole time. I had a hard time keeping my verifier clear. There was a lot of good reasons to shoot K-45 today. 
I judge em before I range em. One of those targets really fooled me. Would've been real ugly. 
Shot decent though. I shot with Ryan. He took the ACE award from me by 2 points. It was as good as a mile though. 
Bad part was, he whipped me in the regular shoot too. 
Thats ok though, listening to a young whipper snapper bragging about whipping an old man is almost as good as a win.  
Maybe he was paying me back for the RAC shoot ?


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate I missed this shoot.  But, Awana comes first. Lee, don't worry sir, he'll soon be an old fellar too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

The money shot !    ...Good job ACE Ryan.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 17, 2013)

Scores are up!!! Thanks to all that came out today. It was a little wet, but we did get to see some new faces. Thanks for all that came out this year to support CBG! See ya'll in January!
www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/


----------



## tritontravis (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks CBG for a great time we had a blast and really enjoyed all the different targets. 
    We would like to join and shoot a full year with y'all when the shoots start back up next year. 
    Thanks for a good time see y'all next year.


----------



## fulltime (Aug 18, 2013)

tritontravis said:


> Thanks CBG for a great time we had a blast and really enjoyed all the different targets.
> We would like to join and shoot a full year with y'all when the shoots start back up next year.
> Thanks for a good time see y'all next year.



Thanks Travis to you and Justin and good luck with them deer


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 19, 2013)

bowanna said:


> The money shot !    ...Good job ACE Ryan.



Thanks Buddy . enjoyed it. Cant wait to do it again next year


----------

